# Fishing partner needed Galveston or Trinity Bay



## GTR2014

Ive got a new boat 25' shallow draft boat, looking to fish the Galveston bay or Trinity Bay area, or Jetties. I don't know the area, but i'll provide boat and fuel. Just need a partner to supply the bait and lead the way. If anyone is interested please PM me. Im usually available weekends and sometimes Fridays. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## jaime1982

pm sent


----------



## sea hunt 202

I am in Missouri City fish Christmas bay, jetties and the bay. Give me a contact and we will fish


----------



## FisherofMen1

I recently went out with GTR2014. He is a great guy and has an AWESOME boat. This is a win win offer. This guy loves to fish and has a very upbeat and positive attitude. Hope to hit the water with you soon Dude!!


----------



## Jake"gone fishing"Block

*Interested!!!!*



GTR2014 said:


> Ive got a new boat 25' shallow draft boat, looking to fish the Galveston bay or Trinity Bay area, or Jetties. I don't know the area, but i'll provide boat and fuel. Just need a partner to supply the bait and lead the way. If anyone is interested please PM me. Im usually available weekends and sometimes Fridays.
> 
> Thanks Guys


 Love to fish trinity bay and love to throw plastics as well as live I can back a trailer, clean fish etc. let me know


----------



## Crcooper

I'm interested in going saterday morning if available, can get bait and through in for gas. Have done most of my fishing in Christmas Bay Area. Will meet any were if want to.new to Galveston area but up for finding fish.


----------



## Buffalo

Pm sent


----------

